# Vet check-up



## Virtual_Rachel (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello,

My hedgehog, Holly, will be a year at the end of August. I took her to the vet earlier this year (I think around March) as she'd lost a tooth, and they gave her worming treatment then. 

Anyway, just wondering when people would advise taking her for another checkup? The vet recommended every 6 months I think, to be given the worming treatment. Do people agree? 

Cheers, Rachel


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

My vet always recommends a yearly checkup. Was there any specific reason why your vet gave the deworming treatment? I would think it would only be necessary if your hog actually had worms. As for the chipped tooth, do you have him on a water bottle? That may be the cause, in which case you should switch to a bowl


----------



## Virtual_Rachel (Mar 23, 2012)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> My vet always recommends a yearly checkup. Was there any specific reason why your vet gave the deworming treatment? I would think it would only be necessary if your hog actually had worms. As for the chipped tooth, do you have him on a water bottle? That may be the cause, in which case you should switch to a bowl


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. The worming (or other parasite?) treatment was given after a stool test. My understanding was this is quite common..? He said that once the parasite is in her it's essentially there permanently and she will therefore need the treatment repeated (and I think he recommended twice a year). I was just wondering how frequently other people got their hedgehogs' health checked.

Re the tooth - no idea what caused it to break  She has a water bowl, not a bottle, as per her breeders' advice. She had the stump removed and it hasn't seemed to given her any bother so I'm not overly worried  .

Rachel


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Virtual_Rachel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The worming (or other parasite?) treatment was given after a stool test. My understanding was this is quite common..? He said that once the parasite is in her it's essentially there permanently and she will therefore need the treatment repeated (and I think he recommended twice a year). I was just wondering how frequently other people got their hedgehogs' health checked.
> 
> ...


Hmmm well I've never had parasite problems with any of my hogs, so I guess wait for others to reply on that matter. But yes, I think there are many people who go in once a year, and there are also some people who don't go until their hogs are sick.

That's too bad  But at least she is fine! One of my boys lost one of his fangs as well (but it's because his previous owners had him on a bottle) and he's fine too. It just looks funny when he "smiles" :lol:


----------



## Virtual_Rachel (Mar 23, 2012)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Virtual_Rachel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Ha, yes, I've told her the boys won't fancy her now!! But since she'll probably never meet a boy, I don't think she's unduly worried! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

so the vet actually found a parasite? if there is i would ask the vet which one. 

my non-breeding hedgehogs had always gone to the vet once a year unless there was a problem.


----------



## Virtual_Rachel (Mar 23, 2012)

Lilyhogs said:


> so the vet actually found a parasite? if there is i would ask the vet which one.
> 
> my non-breeding hedgehogs had always gone to the vet once a year unless there was a problem.


I think it was worms and he gave her the treatment for that, but will check to be exact next time I take her. Both the vet and her breeder seemed to think it wasn't that uncommon or anything to worry about.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have never had any parasites with any of my hedgies over the years, I'd be interested to hear what kind of parasite it was.


----------



## Virtual_Rachel (Mar 23, 2012)

nikki said:


> I have never had any parasites with any of my hedgies over the years, I'd be interested to hear what kind of parasite it was.


I *think* it was worms, but not 100% sure. My understanding was that once it's in their system, it's there to stay, so you need to give them this treatment now and again (which is just a couple of drops of nasty tasting medicine). We went back in March, so I'm a little embarrassed to phone now to ask exactly what parasite it was :lol: , so may have to wait until her next appointment - I'll probably take her around Sept again, if she needs the medicine on a 6-monthly basis.


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

What kind of water bowl are you using? I had a clear one for my girl, and once she saw it, she started biting it... I think it just freaked her out that she couldn't see it very well...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This post is almost two years old, please start your own thread for your question. The OP may not even be a member anymore.


----------

